# 2013 f-350



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

anyone have any pictures of there strobe light install on a new ford the truck I am buying does not have up fitter switches and not sure if I can just add them so I am looking for ideas on mounting the switch assy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You can get the switches from Ford. The harness or some of it should be under the dash (I think).


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

You know, ford found the problem... they circled it and highlighted it in blue ...:laughing:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats a useful post...

You can add the upfitter switches from Ford.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

streetfrog;1647414 said:


> You know, ford found the problem... they circled it and highlighted it in blue ...:laughing:


He was dying to get that in somewhere. Epic fail. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

streetfrog;1647414 said:


> You know, ford found the problem... they circled it and highlighted it in blue ...:laughing:


I still tell my boys not to walk but RUN from men who wear bowties...


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought a 12 in January and I had the same issue you do. you can easily add the upfitter switches. I searched E bay and they are on their, but at the time my ford dealer was only 20 dollars more and he had them the next day. The kit is the four switches and the wiring harness. My ford dealer provided me with instructions to install. Their is a lot of good info on the internet if you search for it, was really helpful. The install is really easy and took me about an hour, but I did it in feburary. hardest part is getting your body in position to make the connections and feed the harness.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I just got a 2011 f350 and added " Hideaway Strobes" in the headlights and Tail lights. easy install if you got basic tools and a bit of know how. they are nice and clean and you can get them in amber. I also put the up lifter switches in as well, easy install just make sure that you get the relay box with your wiring, it doesn't all come in one kit, at least mine didn't but I got ford to pay for the switches and all the wiring when I got the truck. I got my lights from Fleet Farm. they are "Wolo" lights. the kit I got comes with 4 lights but you can get them with 6, also can get them in LED as well.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

This is what I built for my 11 f350. I got about $500.00 in materials and about 2 weeks of time but it looks nice on the truck.


----------

